# Newbie to UAE questions



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Hello all...

I am moving to UAE end of next month and will be living in Ajman with my husband. I am an English woman, converted to Islam last year.. just to fill you in a bit.

Just a few things I'm not clear about before I go and hope that you can assist.

Firstly, are there any other women like me? My husband is Iraqi, Muslim etc., I'm English, muslim etc.

i) I have an iphone here in the UK. Obviously I'll have to terminate my contract with O2, but who would be the provider in the UAE - Etisalat? Could I get this sorted out before I go to UAE?

ii) Medical insurance. Is it a good idea to take out medical insurance here, for the UAE, or wait til I get to UAE and do it then?

iii) I have a UK driving licence. Can I just transfer to a UAE one?

iv) Do I need to get my CV and qualification certificates, plus any references, translated and then attested here in the UK before I go? Is it worth getting my birth certificated done also?

Is there anything else that anyone thinks I need to sort out before I go.. legal wise, practical wise? I have four weeks left!

Many many thanks,

Westie


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Westtoeast said:


> iii) I have a UK driving licence. Can I just transfer to a UAE one?


5 minute job here once you are a full resident



Westtoeast said:


> iv) Do I need to get my CV and qualification certificates, plus any references, translated and then attested here in the UK before I go? Is it worth getting my birth certificated done also?


you don't need them translated, but get your qualification certificates attested *asap* in the UK as the process can drag out.
as for the birth cert, only needed for marriage and a few other things, although if ye have kids here it may be useful to have it attested.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

i) Etisalat and Du are the local mobile phone networks, you can buy a SIM card easily in any of the malls, but if your phone is locked to O2 you will need to get it unlocked before coming out here
ii) You definitely need medical insurance, and in my opinion you will probably get a better deal from a local medical insurer. They will also be better informed about local health regulations. Several of the large international companies (BUPA, AXA etc) have offices here, plus all the local companies, so you will have plenty to choose from.
iv) Definitely get your marriage certificate and qualifications attested. You only need to get documents translated if they are not in Arabic or English. 

Good luck!


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> i) Etisalat and Du are the local mobile phone networks, you can buy a SIM card easily in any of the malls, but if your phone is locked to O2 you will need to get it unlocked before coming out here
> ii) You definitely need medical insurance, and in my opinion you will probably get a better deal from a local medical insurer. They will also be better informed about local health regulations. Several of the large international companies (BUPA, AXA etc) have offices here, plus all the local companies, so you will have plenty to choose from.
> iv) Definitely get your marriage certificate and qualifications attested. You only need to get documents translated if they are not in Arabic or English.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for your help... 

i) Could I get my phone unlocked in Dubai.. I really need my mobile until I've got to Dubai, at least first few days.

ii) Do I HAVE to get my certificates (qualifications) attested... is it essential.. I've been working 20 years now, who still looks at certificates??? Would these then need to be attested by UAE embassy in UK?

Any quick responses would be really appreciated... it's madness here, 3 weeks of work left and 2 after that before moving!

Thanks!


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

Westtoeast said:


> Thanks for your help...
> 
> i) Could I get my phone unlocked in Dubai.. I really need my mobile until I've got to Dubai, at least first few days.
> 
> ...



Its better if you get your phone unlocked in UK and as for the certificates well they always help if you have them with you. I dont think UK certificates need to be attested but if you do get them then its a plus. Hope you enjoy staying in Dubai..


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

londonguyzee said:


> Its better if you get your phone unlocked in UK and as for the certificates well they always help if you have them with you. I dont think UK certificates need to be attested but if you do get them then its a plus. Hope you enjoy staying in Dubai..




Certificates need to be attested...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Certificates, regardless of the foreign country issuing them, need attesting.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Westie

See my comments in blue below.

Good luck.




Westtoeast said:


> Hello all...
> 
> I am moving to UAE end of next month and will be living in Ajman with my husband. I am an English woman, converted to Islam last year.. just to fill you in a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I can give you the details of an attestation agency in the UK who are very good - more expensive than going to the various offices yourself but will save you the hassle of running around. PM me if you would like their details.


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> I can give you the details of an attestation agency in the UK who are very good - more expensive than going to the various offices yourself but will save you the hassle of running around. PM me if you would like their details.



THanks for all your replies... much appreciated.

I guess I'll have to get the certificates attested then, by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, BUT do they then need to be attested by the UAE Embassy in UK???

I was married in Dubai in the shariah court, so I'm guessing no need to attest this, it's all in Arabic.

My husband has already organised Etisalat for mobile and internet, but isn't there somewhere in Dubai I could get my phone unlocked. I don't want to be without one until I'm in Dubai and have called family n friends.

Thanks again..

Westie


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure on the marriage certificate, but as it was issued in Dubai I would guess, and it is only a guess, that it would be ok. It may need some form of attesting which may be able to be done here.

As for your mobile, you will have more choices of places to get it unlocked in the UK than here. It only takes minutes and once it is done, you will still be able to use your original SIM card, but you will also be able to put any SIM card in it, except a 3g card unless your phone is 3g


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I brought my UK phone here hoping to have it unlocked after arrival (I was with Orange in the UK), I have tried several different shops and none of them can do it - and it is just an e-series Nokia, so nowhere near as complex as an iphone. It's really up to you whether you try in the UK or not, but if you leave it until you get here you risk being stuck with a very expensive handset that you can't use on a local network. 

Have sent you a PM about the attestation agency


----------

